# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Xin giúp đỡ đấu nối biến tần fuling với card v5 và cài đặt thông số biến tần

## helpme

Hi các anh em. Các anh em hướng dẫn giúp mình cách đấu nối biến tần fuling dzb60 với card v5 và cài đặt thông số cho biến tần với.
Cảm ơn các anh em

----------


## tieuky

bạn nên tìm cái menual trước rồi a e xem trong đó ròi mới chỉ được\

----------

